# Запись на микрофон в домаших условиях.



## Игорь Маслов (4 Окт 2020)

Попробовал записать композицию на конденсаторный микрофон, но получилось не очень. Левая дека находится в движении и звук баса при ближнем расположении микрофона изменяется. Звук правой деки направлен противоположно левой и угловое положение инструмента влияет тоже на баланс лево -право инструмента. Приемлемо получилось только при расстоянии от микрофона до аккордеона 1,5 метра. Но басы сильно убывают при увеличении расстояния и появляются, вернее становятся соразмерными по громкости, отражённые звуки, особенно от правой деки, ноты начинают сливаться немного. Подскажите, кто занимался записью как выставить микрофон, нужен ли второй, без звукоизоляции комнаты? Сейчас басы поднял эквалайзером, но надо и верха обрезать, микрофон воспроизводит их остро, а в составе звуков наверное высоких частот нет. Какой порог частот верха и низа обрезки выставить на EQ?
Так же хочу спросить, влияет ли заводская оклейка целулоидом на качество звука по сравнению с чёрными такой же марки?
Различается ли звук одной марки инструмента, но разного размера? Влияет ли внутренний объём инструмента на качество звука по образу аудиоколонок?
Видел продажу со встроенными микрофонами, но не знаю, нужно ли это и сколько стоит это удовольствие?


----------



## gerborisov (4 Окт 2020)

Студия нужна и спец по записи с оборудованием. Вся хрень с оклейкой не существенна. Всё влияет, но если Вас устраивает звук, то и в записи будет норм у профессионалов. Встроенные микрофоны - отдельная тема.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (4 Окт 2020)

Мне для любительской записи нужен совет. Запись для узкого круга друзей соцсети. Имется внешняя звуковая карта Focusrite с соответствующим ПО. Записывал песни под фортепиано, вполне нормально для любителя. С записью на аккордеон ещё не разобраля, думаю кто то уже прошёл через это и поделится.
Про инструмент не понял, спрашивал не про оклейку, а про заводское изготовление с целулоидом и окраской корпуса. Вопросы остались...


----------



## vvz (5 Окт 2020)

Немного могу поделиться своим любительским опытом:
1. Звук инструментов - дело очень... индивидуальное: инструменты одной модели и времени могут сильно разниться.
2. На "направленный" микрофон (для эстрады) писать не стОит - он сложно реагирует на изменение расстояния (заточен на то, чтобы не цеплять лишних звуков дальше своего "радиуса").
3. А вот что критично - это акустика места записи в доме - походите и поиграйте по дому и сами услышите. Для себя выяснил, что хорошо звучат басы, к примеру, если слева (в метре, или сзади) от Вас будет деревянная стены, или шкаф-купе, или деревянная дверь...
4. Обычная видеокамера (у Самсунгов, на мой взгляд, традиционно хорошие микрофоны... покупал специально БУ, с рук, 3 т.р.))), нужно ставить в 1 - 1,2м по центру напротив инструмента, на штативе (они недорогие - в пределах 500 - 800 р.).
Есть модели камер, где есть возможность установки на них выносных спец. микрофонов (ценой уже в 8 - 15 т.р.)... Где-то попадалось на Ютубе ролики по теме "как записать качеств. звук...", там есть об этом...
Только моё мнение, спорить ни с кем не собираюсь. ))


----------



## kep (5 Окт 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Попробовал записать композицию на конденсаторный микрофон, но получилось не очень. Левая дека находится в движении и звук баса при ближнем расположении микрофона изменяется. Звук правой деки направлен противоположно левой и угловое положение инструмента влияет тоже на баланс лево -право инструмента.
> ...
> Подскажите, кто занимался записью как выставить микрофон, нужен ли второй, без звукоизоляции комнаты?
> ...
> Видел продажу со встроенными микрофонами, но не знаю, нужно ли это и сколько стоит это удовольствие?


Отвечаю только на приведенные вопросы. Судя по ним Вам имеет смысл попробовать два микрофона с закреплением на инструменте - тогда берется звук ближнего поля и окружающая акустика влияет минимально. 
Что до встроенных микрофонов (сугубо личное мнение), они берут звук внутренностей аккордеона, что неестественно. Представьте голосовой микрофон внутри рта певца.
Вот из этого видео немного видна кухня бюджетной звукозаписи:


----------



## Игорь Маслов (5 Окт 2020)

vvz, спасибо, именно и нужно Ваше мнение. Микрофон у меня не эстрадный, а студийный, нет смысла менять его на бытовуху. Ютуб изучал, но вижу специфику записи аккордеона. Голос человека точечно даёт излучение, фортепиано у меня цифра, пишу по проводу. А вот у аккордеона точки излучения звука разнесены и разнонаправлены. Отдельно право и лево записать можно в хорошем качестве, а вот вместе качество начинает страдать.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (5 Окт 2020)

kep, пока писал Вы прислали ответ. Тоже думаю, что выход в двух микрофонах, хотя конденсаторные не подойдут, очень чувствительны во всём частотном. Может знаете, как в студии профессионально записывают?


----------



## kep (5 Окт 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> kep, пока писал Вы прислали ответ. Тоже думаю, что выход в двух микрофонах, хотя конденсаторные не подойдут, очень чувствительны во всём частотном. Может знаете, как в студии профессионально записывают?


То, что у девицы навешено - конденсаторные с малой мембраной, скорее всего Pro35. 
Вот студийное видео Гальяно, посмотрите: там X-Y пара малых конденсеров и на удалении общий большемембранный.


----------



## kep (5 Окт 2020)

Вот хорошая публикация, со звуковыми примерами:

Eight Ways to Mic an Accordion


----------



## Игорь Маслов (5 Окт 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Вот студийное видео Гальяно, посмотрите: там X-Y пара малых конденсеров и на удалении общий большемембранный


Да, но он не играет бас, есть конрабас. Поэтому и микрофоны с одной стороны. При таком расположении и обычный студийный конденсаторный выдаёт не плохой результат для соло.
kep, посмотрел мельком статью, попробую выставить напротив меха, так не пробовал.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (5 Окт 2020)

Протестировал рядом с мехом: низы лезут из меха хорошо, но верха просто отсутствуют. Рядом с правой декой качество средне, очень критично к положению инструмента. Лучше всего из того что пробовал, это или на расстоянии 1-1,5 м от центра инструмента, или микрофон под правую деку между ног на уровне сиденья. Тут правда своя специфика: по отдельности право-лево звучат нормально, но вместе какая то интерференция начинает заглушать правую часть. В общем для качественной домашней записи одного микрофона думаю мало. Интересно, что каждая сторона по отдельности направленная на микрофон свучит чётко и естественно. Остаётся только их объеденить. Можно конечно разбить на две дорожки и играть отдельно, объеденив потом в ПО. Но думаю это извращение, хотя на безрачье...все способы имеют право жить. Из рекомендованной статьи улыбнуло:
_Чувак оставляет свой аккордеон на заднем сиденье своей машины в не очень хорошем районе города и идет в магазин. Вернувшись, он понимает, что оставил окна открытыми. Добравшись до машины, он смотрит на заднее сиденье и находит ... (подожди) второй аккордеон.
ПС по тестам из статьи мне тоже ближе звук внутренних микрофонов, далее двух справа-слева.. Не соглашусь с kep, думаю не совсем верно сравнивать звук внутренних микрофонов со звуком внутренностей певца. Я бы сравнил поднесение уха вплотную к инструменту. Микрофоны стоят ведь на выходе звука, а не внутри мехового пространства?_


----------



## kep (6 Окт 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Не соглашусь с @@kep, думаю не совсем верно сравнивать звук внутренних микрофонов со звуком внутренностей певца. Я бы сравнил поднесение уха вплотную к инструменту. Микрофоны стоят ведь на выходе звука, а не внутри мехового пространства?


На выходе клапанов, но внутри деки. То есть на выходе горла, но внутри рта 
Именно поэтому мне больше нравится закрепление на аккордеоне. Кстати, при этом микрофоны могут быть разные, динамический на басы вполне может оказаться оптимален.


----------



## kep (13 Окт 2020)

Попался обзор, микрофоны не студийного класса, зато беспроводные - на выступление могут сгодиться. Ну и про расположение.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (13 Окт 2020)

Тоже смотрел вчера его, даже было желание на Али взять за 148$. Есть одно но: большой сигнал уровня шума 63 дБ на сайте производителя. К тому же в Европе он 68€, в штатах 100$. Кроме как двух микрофонов с каждой стороны выхода не вижу. Студийный по отдельности право-лево воспроизводит отшично. Но вот вместе..., перепробовал все положения, не получается. Частотный диапазон микрофонов 40-16000. Диапазон аккордеона не знаю, может подскажете?


----------



## kep (14 Окт 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Кроме как двух микрофонов с каждой стороны выхода не вижу


Правильное решение 
Частотного диапазона должно хватить, я бы еще посоветовал профилировать левую руку: там не так важны верхи как низ и середина. Можно попробовать снять харакетеристику тем же студийным микрофоном и поискать, какой микрофон имеет сходную. Всегда полезно иметь разные микрофоны


----------



## kep (15 Окт 2020)

Окончание обзора микрофонов - не все так розово.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (26 Ноя 2020)

Видел на просторах интернета как один мастер устанавливал микрофон внутрь инструмента. Именно внутрь, а не под крышку правого полукорпуса. Это был металлический цилиндр формой напоминающий насос для бачка омывателя автомобиля))) . Примерные размеры 7-8см в длину, и 3см в диаметре. Установщик поместил этот микрофон (уж простите, не помню тип микрофона - давно это было) в кожаный "конверт" (два прямоугольника замши сшитые между собой) и прикрепил его в низу во внутренней полости инструмента к резонаторам правого полукорпуса на гвоздики (!) Предварительно подключил микрофон и вывел на джек в нижней части. Тут же он затестировал звучание через колонку. И вот что получилось:
1) одним микрофоном снималась и правая и левая рука;
2) микрофон, находясь внутри, не снимал назойливые призвуки, хлопки и скрипы обоих механик, характерных для "подкрышечного" съема звучания;
3) звучание на удивление было приятным, чистым, тембрально наполненным.
4) не смотря на то, что микрофон был всего один и располагался в нижней части корпуса, весь диапазон, включая низкие звуки, снимался и озвучивался равномерно по всему диапазону. 

Очень жалею, что не могу снова найти это видео. С удовольствием поделился бы здесь)). Но сама идея мне понравилась.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (26 Ноя 2020)

Вот только приближается ли звук к естественному звучанию? Звук должен быть стерео, ведь играя мы явственно слышим левую и правую половины. Купил по распродаже на Али пару наружных микрофонов Kimafun, о которых писалось выше. Вышло порядка 10 тр. Получше стало, чем один студийный, но диапазон 20-20000, слышно небольшое низкочастотное нажатие клавишь. Два микрофона соединены вместе и регулировать уровень друг относительно друга можно только подгибанием гуся. Безпроводная передача при записи на звуковуху выдаёт щелчки, скорее всего слабая помехозащищённость. В общем игрушка.


----------



## kep (26 Ноя 2020)

Вот пример очень качественного съема аккордеонного звука.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (26 Ноя 2020)

С правой стороной нет проблемы, можно качественно записать. А вот с левой? На rmmedia сайте пишут, что сакс записать намного проще аккордеона. Не удаётся почувствовать вибрации левой половины инструмента в динамиках. Короме этого получается мешанина средних частот обоих половин. Попробую купить akg c 516, сейчас скидка в пульт.ру, для левой половины и в купе со студийным для правой записать на разные каналы.


----------



## oleg45120 (26 Ноя 2020)

Как по мне, у нас вообще не умеют писать аккордеон. Я не слышал записи, чтобы и близко подходили к качеству Гальяно, Марокко. Послушайте Antonino de Luca - аккордеон звучит объемно, заполняет все пространство, поёт. Я сколько раз не писался - все равно саратовская гармошка звучит - плоско и резко. Тут дело в мастерстве звукорежиссера. Я пишу демки - правую руку на микрофон Октава (но он сильно ловит помещение), а левую руку на встроенный микрофон


----------



## Игорь Маслов (26 Ноя 2020)

oleg45120 написал(а):


> микрофон Октава (но он сильно ловит помещение),


И не только помещение, у меня ловит и то, что подо мной на этаже, и улицу, то, что и не слышишь. Видел на левой руке аккордеона устанавливают по три микрофона в ряд вдоль решётки, а встроенные вроде даже и по четыре. Очень тембр басов зависит от места установки, но и далеко отнести микрофон от решётки нельзя, сразу басы тухнут. В общем есть поле для творчества. Слушал тесты, встроенные микрофоны показали наилучшее качество.


----------



## kep (26 Ноя 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> И не только помещение, у меня ловит и то, что подо мной на этаже, и улицу, то, что и не слышишь.


У профессиональных микрофонов переключаемая характеристика, на кардиоиде/восьмерке можно ограничить дальность захвата. Но, конечно, студия должна быть тихой .
Что касается стерео с хорошим басом, у Куриленко получается неплохо


----------



## kep (26 Ноя 2020)

Вот здесь очень хороший рассказ о технике bloomline на примере топовой стереопары Neuman U87 с демонстрацией звука. Включите субтитры, автоперевод и выберите русский.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (28 Ноя 2020)

kep написал(а):


> У профессиональных микрофонов переключаемая характеристика, на кардиоиде/восьмерке можно ограничить дальность захвата. Но, конечно, студия должна быть тихой .
> Что касается стерео с хорошим басом, у Куриленко получается неплохо


Достойная запись, впервые слышу то, к чему стремлюсь. Советую любителям надеть наушники и послушать. Вроде басы Поляны чувствуются. Посмотрел -Юпитер. Но это единственная его запись в таком качестве.
Во второй не нашёл автоперевода, где его выставить, субтитры есть.


----------



## kep (28 Ноя 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Во второй не нашёл автоперевода, где его выставить, субтитры есть.


Settings -> Subtitles -> English(Auto-Generated) -> Auto Translated -> Russian


----------



## Maestro V.D. (29 Ноя 2020)

Захват сигнала - это безусловно самое главное. Но не менее важна сама его последующая обработка.


----------



## kep (29 Ноя 2020)

Maestro V.D. написал(а):


> Захват сигнала - это безусловно самое главное. Но не менее важна сама его последующая обработка.


Согласен. Вот здесь бас дотянут, кажется, на октаву вниз.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (29 Ноя 2020)

Может миди? Концовка как у контробаса, с послезвучаем. Но интересно!


----------



## kep (29 Ноя 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Может миди? Концовка как у контробаса, с послезвучаем. Но интересно!


Нет, Телешев акустику точно пишет. Здесь похоже на параметрический эквалайзер, может быть, с удвоением баса. Концовка на ревере, обычное дело.
Он дочку пишет для конкурсов - там без эффектов, но бас все равно ломовой.


----------



## vvz (29 Ноя 2020)

Девочка - чудо! Да, звук впечатляет, конечно... Такая рафинированная чистота... Но что-то в этом уже ну сильно "электронное", уже неживое... А?


----------



## kep (29 Ноя 2020)

vvz написал(а):


> Девочка - чудо! Да, звук впечатляет, конечно... Такая рафинированная чистота... Но что-то в этом уже ну сильно "электронное", уже неживое... А?


Думаю, это эффект очень качественной записи, типа "так не бывает".


----------



## Игорь Маслов (29 Ноя 2020)

Не думаю о том, электронный или нет звук, он просто очень приятный, хотя и "вылизанный". Но от этого мертвее он не становится. Ещё бы стерео.


----------



## kep (29 Ноя 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Ещё бы стерео.


Стоп, не понял: там выраженное стерео, причем правильное, "перевернутое": бас справа, правая рука слева - так, как слушатели слышат баян. А Вы не слышите стерео?


----------



## Игорь Маслов (29 Ноя 2020)

Где девочка оно не выражено. Я этот ролик имел в виду.


----------



## kep (29 Ноя 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Где девочка оно не выражено. Я этот ролик имел в виду.


Что-то не так. С первого взятого баса он слышен справа, стерео-панорама где-то на 45-60 градусов направо. Вы качество ролика куда-нибудь на 1080 выставили (там еще и картинка аж на 4К сделана)?


----------



## Игорь Маслов (29 Ноя 2020)

Попробую ещё. Но в первом я явственно слышу. 
Не прав,наверное воткнул джек не до конца, тоже здорово!


----------



## kep (13 Мар 2021)

Вот очень просто и качественно записано. Видны оба микрофона на баяне.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (13 Мар 2021)

Запись хорошая, но не понял, что с басом, родной с обработкой, или бас гитара? И аккомпанимент сложно оценить, он слабо слышен. Возможно я не прав... На ясной поляне готовые аккорды мне тоже кажутся слабоватыми, может это после немца.


----------



## kep (13 Мар 2021)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> Запись хорошая, но не понял, что с басом, родной с обработкой, или бас гитара? И аккомпанимент сложно оценить, он слабо слышен. Возможно я не прав... На ясной поляне готовые аккорды мне тоже кажутся слабоватыми, может это после немца.


Родной, там кроме баяна с бандурой ничего.


----------



## alexacco (16 Апр 2021)

Посоветуйте внешний микрофон для аккордеона.
Какой самый лучший ?
Плюсы минусы?
Спасибо.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (13 Дек 2021)

alexacco написал(а):


> Посоветуйте внешний микрофон для аккордеона.
> Какой самый лучший ?
> Плюсы минусы?
> Спасибо.


Всем здравствуйте, тоже задумался о покупке хороших микрофонов для качественной записи студентов для конкурсов в условиях небольшого концертного зала.
Актуальность этого вопроса возникла после того, как посидел в жюри нескольких дистанционных конкурсов, таких как "Трофей Мира", "Аккордеониссимо" (1 этап). В череде конкурсантов сразу обращают на себя внимание исполнители с хорошим, качественным звуком. Чуть позже выложу примеры, если найду.

Итак, пока я только погружаюсь в тему)). Из того, что успел узнать, выяснил, что микрофоны - это полдела. Важно то, на что и как записывается сигнал. Также имеет значение расположение микрофонов, качество инструмента, аккустика зала, то есть факторов ооочень много.

Вот только некоторые из возможных способов подсоединения:
1.Микрофон на камере. Хорошо берет аккустику зала, естественное эхо, но мало мелкой детализации, может быть заметно смазанным звук. В большом Концертном зале нашего Уфимского училища искусств (560 мест) - при таком варианте записи просто каша. В малом зале (примерно 100 мест, узкий вытянутый прямоугольник, камера в 5-6 метрах) звук лучше, но далек от идеала.

2. Выносной микрофон на проводе, подсоединенный к камере (лучше 2 на правую и левую руку). Получается более детальное звучание.

3. Микрофоны, подключенные в пульт. А дальше опять варианты:
- из пульта в камеру (возможна обработка звука средствами микшерного пульта, если таковые имеются в данной модели)
- из пульта в компьютер, с последующей обработкой звука програмными способами и совмещением аудио и видеодорожек в программах видеообработки.
Данный способ с микшерным пультом позволяет использовать несколько микрофонов и сводить звук в общую звуковую дорожку. Наиболее оптимальным для записи аккордеона/баяна видится использование минимум трех микрофонов, два из которых находятся вблизи исполнителя, направлены на правый и левый полукорпусы инструмента для мелкой детализации, четкого штриха. Наблюдая за нашими звукооператорами (у нас есть отдел - звукооператорское мастерство), заметил, что эти микрофоны ставят обычно на расстоянии полметра - метр. Ближе - получается "гнусавый" тембр и много посторонних призвуков, таких как стук клапанов, лязганье механик и т.д., а на 0,5 - 1 метр звук успевает сформироваться что ли, округлиться, тот же инструмент звучит уже интереснее. Третий микрофон они ставят на значительном удалении 5-6 метров а то и больше. Этот микрофон улавливает аккустику зала, обогащает звучание.
На видео Гальяно, приведенном выше, где он играл одной рукой в ансамбле с гитарой и контрабасом используется похожая схема: стереопара микрофонов вблизи инструмента (оба рядом, оба на правую) и широкомембранный конденсаторный в отдалении для обогащения тембра).

Плюсы - максимально качественная запись, минусы дороговизна данного способа, нужно иметь набор микрофонов с разными характеристиками (динамический, конденсаторный, ленточный, конденсаторный ламповый; с разной площадью мембраны, с различными диаграммами направленности - кардиойдный, всенаправленный, двусторонний, типа "восьмерка"). Также необходимо много оборудования, пульт или звуковая карта, компьютер и т.д.

4. Более дешевый способ подключения - камеру в ноутбук, выносные микрофоны в ноутбук.
При этом микрофоны должны иметь USB соединение. Если в предыдущих способах используются полупрофессиональные или профессиональные микрофоны, для работы которых необходимо фантомное питание, то у микрофонов, подключаемых напрямую к компьютеру наличие фантомного питания не нужно, им хватает энергии, получаемой по USB, а значит они более дешевые. Хотя... Посмотрев обзоры микрофонов для стрима, ведения блогов на Ютуб, понял что и там разница по качеству и разброс цен очень большой. Все они заточены, как правило, для записи человеческого голоса, хотя по своим характеристикам, я думаю, могут быть использованы и для записи аккордеона/баяна (широкий диапазон по чувствительности, звуковому давлению, переключаемая диаграмма направленности и т.д.). Если у кого-то есть опыт использования подобных компьютерных микрофонов для записи аккордеона/баяна - прошу поделиться опытом)).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (13 Дек 2021)

Вот несколько примеров, звучание которых мне понравилось:













Причем, в последнем примере, даже микрофонов не видно в кадре)) Возможно, просто хорошая аккустика зала. Хотя...)))


А вот вариант звучания моего ученика,записанного в нашем Малом зале Уфимского училища искусств просто на камеру (камера Панасоник, бытовая full HD):


----------



## p65000 (13 Дек 2021)

Из гитарного мира. Возможно, что-то применимо и к баяну в небольшом зале.
Для записи в домашних условиях один из важнейших навыков - умение пользоваться эквалайзером. Все остальное отходит на второй план.
Дело в том, что "настоящий" звук дома записать невозможно - приходится писать "как можно лучше" и потом доводить до ума эквалайзером и ревербом.
Пульт может быть и виртуальным (Например, бесплатная прога Tracktion 7)
Акустическая отделка студии - целая наука. Одна из главных проблем домашней звукозаписи - это нежеланная реверберация.
Если колхозить дома, то надо просто постараться убить реверберацию. Вешать ковры и простыни на стены и шкафы, зашторить окна. Что делать в зале - хз. Если за исполнителем штора, то она должна улушить глушение реверба.
Микрофоны: очень удобное решение - стерео пара конденсаторных кардиойдных микрофонов в XY режиме. Например, Октава МК-012. Кардиойд не слышит, что происходит сзади, так что шум из зала и плохая реверберация особо "говнить" запись не должны.
Микрофоны можно поставить ближе к инструменту (Это должно еще больше заглушить поганый реверб), но надо включить низкочастотную отсечку 75db если такая имеется. Иначе звук будет басить и гнусавить.
С положением микрофонов надо эксперементировать. Перед исполнителем, над исполнителем, определиться с углами, под которыми микрофоны стоят.
Более качественные микрофоны лучше пишут инструмент, но повышенная чувствительность может "слышать" больше комнатной реверберации, и в итоге качество будет хуже, чем на дешевом микрофоне.


----------



## kep (14 Дек 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин - добавлю еще один способ: использовать портативный рекордер хорошого качества с встроенными микрофонами переменной направленности. Примерно такой:


Преимущества:

Качественная запись (24 бита 96 кГц - без проблем).
Хорошие конденсaторные микрофоны с регулировкой направленности.
Совместимость с любыми фотоштативами, то есть потенциальная вездесущность.
Запись на флешку, то есть безразмерный объем.
Некоторые модели могут подсоединяться к компьютеру как внешние звуковые карты.
Недостатки:

Требуют навыка предварительной отстройки параметров - особенно, если ставите на сцену. До некоторой степени решается пультами управления или телефонной программой.
Не любят записи с рук - микрофоны ловят шорохи.
Общее качество определяется классом используемых микрофонов - не жалейте заварки денег. В качественных моделях возможно подключение внешних микрофонов.
Как и в пультовой звукозаписи, необходимость синхронизации с видео - но за качество надо платить.
Подсказка: хорошие рекордеры выпускаются давно, а ломаются плохо - можно поискать подержанные. Я себе разыскал вот такого монстра 2013 года:


Он при жизни стоил как самолет, а на момент покупки - уже как паровоз  Качество записи - выдающееся.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Дек 2021)

Я договорился со своим коллегой по работе - преподавателем звукооператорского мастерства, вместе поищем хороший звук для записи аккордеона. Инструменты есть, ученики есть, парк микрофонов, учебная студия звукозаписи с шумомзоляцией есть)). Будем эксперементировать. О результатах напишу позднее.


----------



## p65000 (14 Дек 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> учебная студия звукозаписи с шумомзоляцией есть


Это - совсем другое дело.  
Да и толковый звукач все настроит на профессиональном уровне.

Добавлю к тому, что сказал кеп - есть портативные рекодеры без микрофонов - в них обычно втыкается 1-2 внешних микрофона. Такие обычно используются репортерами - есть возможность воткнуть любой микрофон. Работают на батарейках, пишут на флешку.
Например Fostex FR2 или FR2-LE.
Какой-то встроенный микрофон там есть, но это так, на всякий случай как диктофон его использовать. Зато внешне, хоть стерео пара нюманов может стоять.
Если поискать, старые стоят копейки, а пишут очень хорошо.


----------

